# Clausing 1500 Variable Speed Fix



## junk iron (Jul 27, 2015)

My Clausing 1500 variable speed unit quit working about a year ago, and just got around to checking this weekend.  Turned out the packing had gone bad.  It has a small pump that the variable drive handle turns to pump hyd fluid to the reeves drive.  It works like a car brake master cyl.  It is held on by two Allen set screws - be careful when you loosen them, there is a spring and plunger that will fly out if you don't hold it.
Once it is off, remove two Allen bolts - again be careful because spring and piston will fly apart, remove the piston and you will see a hyd. seal and two o-rings.  I went to our local hyd. cyl. repair shop today and they had the seal and o-rings for less than 10.00.  I had searched for this problem or repair but search came up with nothing so I hope this will help if someone else has this problem.  Thought about posting pictures after I had all ready got it fixed! Randall


----------



## TheArsonSmith (Oct 9, 2018)

This is an old post, but thank you for posting this.  Just got a new to me 1500 and while it all works now I am a bit nervous about the VS drive.


----------



## johnnyrace91 (Dec 29, 2022)

I have a 1500 and was able to fix mine as the VS has never truly worked properly on these machines. Contact me if you want to know how


----------

